# GoPro Experts?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm investing in a gopro for various reasons but one is so I can do more in car stuff (not dashcam, actual reviews etc) but there are many models and mounts available!

Can someone explain the difference between the various ones and which is best value etc as the GoPro Hero is around £100 and the Black is £330ish!

Is quality the main difference or are there other things?

Also confused with the mounts. Whats good for antivibration etc whilst driving and also external car mounts?

I need help!


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Also interested so subscribing to the thread, from little research, my understanding from just looking at hero 4, is that they come in three different packages. 

White / Bronze
Silver / Silver 
Black / Gold

The price is therefore reflected, I'm not sure what the main differences are, but I think that the higher end come with screens & more accessories, whilst the lower end are without a screen & have less accessories? 

From the small research that I've done, it is still confusing, so would probably be corrected! 

Look forward hear from someone who know's quite a bit about them.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tbh I bought the Hero 3 Black when it came out, and apart from a different mount and coming with a wireless remote there's not much between them for the average person.

I've used mine for skiing, snowboarding, holidays etc etc and I only record in wide 1080p at 25fps and the videos are perfect for what I need. I've never felt the need to delve deeper into the options.

In hindsight I would've just gone for the basic model if I'd known what I do now.

HTH


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't connect the cheapy one to a phone or anything

I've got the 3+ silver, paid £180 brand new and it's perfect for me. Just general car shows, filming cars doing drive bys, filming my exhaust, filming underwater. 

Really clear and a good choice

Only use the genuine suction cup for external driving, they can take up to 150mph, the replicas last up to about mph

Main differences is mp and fps, that's about it. Apart from the new budget range which isn't that great


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Also FWIW the battery on these are dire and I know the newer ones have LCD screens, unless you're recording yourself presenting stuff or what have you it's not needed.

With experience you'll soon get the gist of where to point it. I initially linked mine to my phones GoPro app when setting up the helmet mount to make sure it's pointing straight and then I turned the wifi off to save battery.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can they be plugged into the car whilst in use?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah

Pretty sure I've done that


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

ardandy said:


> Can they be plugged into the car whilst in use?


Yup standard USB charging :thumb:

If your just thinking about getting into a GoPro for fun check out this;

Clicky

Basically the second bottom level model but does in essence the same as the old Hero 3 Silver edition which was about double the price, you can get one cheaper again but I would plump for the one with the Wi-Fi control as you can control it from your phone etc :thumb:

John


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hero 3+ silver for me, 
Screen on the 4 would be nice but another thing to drain battery :/


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Go Pro HERO4- BLACK EDITION - ADVENTURE: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo

Cracking price right now for the black. Never been cheaper.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just ordered the GoPro Hero (£90!) with various accessories (inc ext car mount). Couldn't justify the silver or black for my needs, even at that price.

Can't wait now!

Also ordered another dashcam for the other car!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Just ordered the GoPro Hero (£90!) with various accessories (inc ext car mount). Couldn't justify the silver or black for my needs, even at that price.
> 
> Can't wait now!
> 
> Also ordered another dashcam for the other car!


Only drawback with the Hero is you can't change the battery if it runs out and if the case breaks the camera is built into it. So if like me you bought it for skiing, you're going to be stuffed.

But obviously if, for the main part, it's going to be near somewhere you can charge it when needed then that's fine.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Mainly car related and odd family use.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

meh

hero is always around that price

id have spent the extra for a hero 3+ of any kind


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Very very brief on the way home test.

Should be fun!


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

Kimo said:


> Can't connect the cheapy one to a phone or anything
> 
> I've got the 3+ silver, paid £180 brand new and it's perfect for me. Just general car shows, filming cars doing drive bys, filming my exhaust, filming underwater.
> 
> ...


A note on the mounts for you (and anyone else). I started with the GoPro mounts, but found its performance to be a little temperamental at times.

After a little research and recommendations I found a company called Ram Mounts. Their suction cup mount base was way better. Not only is it based on a swivel system (ball and joint) as opposed to the limited axes with the GoPro mount, but the suction "plate" and locking trigger is way more secure.

The combinations of mount accessories is great, too. As an upgrade from the oem mounts, I thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

grubdip said:


> A note on the mounts for you (and anyone else). I started with the GoPro mounts, but found its performance to be a little temperamental at times.
> 
> After a little research and recommendations I found a company called Ram Mounts. Their suction cup mount base was way better. Not only is it based on a swivel system (ball and joint) as opposed to the limited axes with the GoPro mount, but the suction "plate" and locking trigger is way more secure.
> 
> The combinations of mount accessories is great, too. As an upgrade from the oem mounts, I thoroughly recommend them.


Cool

Not ventured into the other branded ones but the Chinese replica kept falling off before I even drove lol


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

I must say, I bought a genuine GoPro suction mount and it really sticks like s**t to a blanket. Although with any mount, I'd advise using a tether.


----------



## grubdip (May 13, 2012)

danga200 said:


> I must say, I bought a genuine GoPro suction mount and it really sticks like s**t to a blanket. Although with any mount, I'd advise using a tether.


Oh yeh true. Even with my RamMount I use a tether.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

danga200 said:


> I must say, I bought a genuine GoPro suction mount and it really sticks like s**t to a blanket. Although with any mount, I'd advise using a tether.


Lol had mine up to 130 on the side window and my mate had his to 150 on front of the car. Don't think I'll be needing owt more powerful than that 😁


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Bloody hell :lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Kimo said:


> Lol had mine up to 130 on the side window and my mate had his to 150 on front of the car. Don't think I'll be needing owt more powerful than that 😁


It's probably worth doing because of incorrect fitting that we all may do once in a while.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate you Andy for posting up about this!

Perfect storm, we've just booked a holiday, this thread got me interested in the tech and EBay have had their 20% off sale


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

FWIW I take my GoPro on every holiday now, I then use the GoPro studio to edit the clips.

Makes a nice change from sharing 300 photos to sharing a ~10min video. I've taken mine skiing, to Mexico, Centre Parcs, Disney Land and more recently a trip to Rome.

Few months down the line, make a brew, sit back and watch your memories


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got the hero 3 black edition and can say the remotes never been used and ive not changed the settings as i use it for track days and the odd photo.

I need to use it more but always forget


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

For those that have bought various mounts is there any point in spending big money on say a wrist or chest mount? I'm thinking if I was ever going to film from my car I'd want something like a Ram Mount but for other stuff would I just be paying for the name?

Thinking of something like this...

http://m.miniinthebox.com/en/360-de...mb-screw-for-gopro-hero-4-3-3-2_p2919718.html


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I got a kit with wrist, head, chest and all sorts of mounts for £20 off amazon. All sturdy enough except the suction cup but the only mounts I reach for are stick, genuine suction cup and handlebar


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Cheers Kieran, so the cheaper stuff is good enough then? I'm hoping to get some footage on theme park rides but we're not talking full on adult rides, this will be with my toddler


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah but not the suction cups 

Theyre dangerous are the cheap ones


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kev_mk3 said:


> I got the hero 3 black edition and can say the remotes never been used and ive not changed the settings as i use it for track days and the odd photo.
> 
> I need to use it more but always forget


When I have done snowboarding lessons, the remote comes in handy as you know when it's recording without having to take your bash hat off or ask random people what it's doing lol. Plus if the GoPro is outside the car and you only want to record certain parts you can. But personally, if you don't use it, sell it on. Will get like £40-£50 for it easy.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think I maybe the only person with a negative GoPro experience. I have a decent DSLR camera and an Olympus tough for sports and underwater etc but having seen some GoPro footage decided to pull the trigger on one as we were going to Centre Parcs so though I could shoot a great film of the holiday. After some research I went for the GOPRo Hero 4 silver as it has the LCD screen for framing camera shots better. I got mine from Jessops and when I got it home I found the wifi wasn't working. I searched forums and the gopro site and wifi issues seems a common fault with hero 4 silver and black. I was still able to use the gopro on holiday the next day and did get some good photos and video. However when I uploaded the videos to my laptop they wouldn't play properly they were all jerky not smooth in the slightest. It was jumping all over the place missing out 2-3 seconds at a time. I took the sd card out and inserted into the TV and it plays smooth as anything. So regardless of the program quicktime or gopros own editing program nothing made it play smooth.

I decided to take it back as the wifi was clearly broken and got myself a full refund. The guy in the shop said its a common fault and also that loads of people are bringing them back due to the jerky playback which apparently is due to the laptop/PC not being able to cope with the compressed footage. I'm gutted as what I shot looks good but no one has a computer that I know that's powerful enough to run the footage or allow it to be edited!

So if anyone is thinking about a gopro please make sure you have a laptop/pC that will allow you to playback or edit the footage otherwise its pretty useless. 

I really can't understand as my laptop plays 1080p video from my DSLR fine I guess its just the way the gopro compresses its footage. There are ways around it but I really cannot be bothered having to convert all my clips into another format before I then spend more time editing. Also the uncompressed files take up loads of HD space so I believe!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

danga200 said:


> When I have done snowboarding lessons, the remote comes in handy as you know when it's recording without having to take your bash hat off or ask random people what it's doing lol. Plus if the GoPro is outside the car and you only want to record certain parts you can. But personally, if you don't use it, sell it on. Will get like £40-£50 for it easy.


Think your right best off selling the remote


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thread revival...now I'm using my camera a little bit more it's time to buy some more batteries.

Thoughts on this brand if anybody has experience and would it be OK to charge the original GoPro battery in the charger?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222398805735

Also as I'm rubbish with tech, would this be compatible with the charger above?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/322446404574


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

The smatree stuff gets good reviews. I've got 3 of them (and 3 GoPro batteries) and none have let me down yet. 

Check Amazon, as I found them cheaper on there.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have the charger Mat or just the batteries? 

Will be caning things when we go away so want to be able to charge multiple batteries at once.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hope I've bought well in the end...

Smatree 3 pack battery charger kit with in car charger, Anker PowerCore 15600, Anker PowerPort Speed 5 and a wall charger.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

We have the Smatree 3 battery charger and a couple of their batteries. No issues to report here.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Have used the batteries now and they are as good as if not better than the original, so I'm happy.

The best buy though seems to be the Anker PowerPort, charging times seem drastically reduced across a few different products, really worth a purchase.


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Think most has been covered but thought I would add another recommendation for the original auction cup, I've had a go pro externally on a drift car where they've clipped the wall with such force it broke the case but still held...


----------

